# Dartford Crossing - Caught by Average Speed Cameras



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

For anyone wondering whether you'd get a ticket for ignoring these, I can confirm you will !!

Boss at work has just got a ticket for doing 59 on the North bound approach heading towards the tunnel tolls. This section is mostly 60 stepping down to 50. 

A nice polite lady at Kent Police explained to him that the ticket was for the last set of cameras where (obviously !!) the 50 mph applies.

I use the crossing everyday myself and have always been a bit cautious of these things and do my best to adhere to them, despite lots of people ignoring them. 

Will be even more careful now, especially the last section coming over the bridge where it drops to 40.

Hope this is helpful to other users of this delightful crossing !!!


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

It has always amused me how people scream through it. I used to do that stretch every day, people zoomed through regardless.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm baffled how people still get caught with these average speed cameras. 

There is always big signs everywhere saying average speed cameras and they also stand out a mile. 

I'm pretty sure if you do ignore the speed limit in average speed camers you will get a ticket. That's what they do.


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

Kerr said:


> I'm baffled how people still get caught with these average speed cameras.
> 
> There is always big signs everywhere saying average speed cameras and they also stand out a mile.
> 
> I'm pretty sure if you do ignore the speed limit in average speed camers you will get a ticket. That's what they do.


I think it's because they do not understand what average means. The amount of drivers I see slowing down for each camera then gunning it again is astounding!

(TT)


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

I think ignorance plays a part, people thinking they'll never get caught. Quite why I don't know. Cruise control is a blessing through the SPECS cameras.


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Is it the average between any 2 cameras or your first and last camera?


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

It's the average between ANY of the camera's. 


(TT)


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

john90 said:


> Is it the average between any 2 cameras or your first and last camera?


My boss asked this question when he rung them up and they said it was just the last set, not an average across the numerous cameras along this section.

I suppose they would say that to scare you. In theory, you'd lose your licence if you went through all of them above the limit in one visit. Not sure if this would happen in reality, but I'm not going to test it to find out !!


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

Phil1971 said:


> My boss asked this question when he rung them up and they said it was just the last set, not an average across the numerous cameras along this section.
> 
> I suppose they would say that to scare you. In theory, you'd lose your licence if you went through all of them above the limit in one visit. Not sure if this would happen in reality, but I'm not going to test it to find out !!


I think they would count it as one offence. As the camera's are within a section of the road.

Go through 4 Gatso's and that could lead to 4 offences. I would have thought.

(TT)


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I see people flying through them a lot as well and braking as they pass the camera. Clearly not understanding the meaning of average.
When they first came out you could avoid them by swithching lanes as one camera monitored 1 lane. Anyone know if this is still the case? They do have a camera per lane still. You do see a lot of people swithching lanes through them as well for no reason.


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Darlofan said:


> I see people flying through them a lot as well and braking as they pass the camera. Clearly not understanding the meaning of average.
> When they first came out you could avoid them by swithching lanes as one camera monitored 1 lane. Anyone know if this is still the case? They do have a camera per lane still. You do see a lot of people swithching lanes through them as well for no reason.


That fault has been corrected, calculation accross lanes now.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Phil1971 said:


> A nice polite lady at Kent Police explained to him that the ticket was for the last set of cameras where (obviously !!) the 50 mph applies.


They also work on the Essex stretch.....


----------



## aarondenney (May 3, 2011)

I got caught just before xmas on the road from the a2 turn on to the m25 before the dartford tolls heading towards essex, its called the a24? and not the m25 at this point. 5 am with nothing on the road as such and lack of concentration = bad ending.

By the same camera 2 days on the trot. Personal issues, overtired overworked shouldnt have really been driving but anyways

Got a speeding course for 1 and a fine and points for the other.

Lessons learnt but watch out for these people and make sure u observe the limits as im sure you do already.


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Cruise control is a blessing through these! Have it on my focus but just bought a Civic Type R which obviously doesn't have cruise :-(. One thing I'm gonna miss on the focus! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

I can understand when people say they did not see the copper hid behind a roadside obstacle .. Or somehow missed a static camera on a fixed site but come on how is ip possible to get caught through these average ones ? You can pass camera 1 at twice the limit and slow right down and still average below the set speed Plus blimey they are so well marked and obvious !!

Sorry OP your boss got done but its hard to imagine why !.................


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Deathstar said:


> I think they would count it as one offence. As the camera's are within a section of the road.
> 
> Go through 4 Gatso's and that could lead to 4 offences. I would have thought.
> 
> (TT)


If you can prove it was the same stretch of road and one offence only one:thumb: check AA RAC website got info


----------



## Azonto (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...delines-allow-drivers-86mph-escape-fines.html not sure if this applies to average cameras as well but interesting article


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Deathstar said:


> I think it's because they do not understand what average means. The amount of drivers I see slowing down for each camera then gunning it again is astounding!
> 
> (TT)


I see this all the time on the m62 in the roadworks. Some folk do not think! :lol:


----------



## magpie (Aug 13, 2007)

Word of WARNING I have just received 3 x NIP's from Essex Police in the same week from the same camera leading onto the Dartford Bridge section. I have done this nearly every day for years and suddenly this happens, all alleged speeds were 59-62 in a 50.

OMG.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

magpie said:


> Word of WARNING I have just received 3 x NIP's from Essex Police in the same week from the same camera leading onto the Dartford Bridge section. I have done this nearly every day for years and suddenly this happens, all alleged speeds were 59-62 in a 50.
> 
> OMG.


Oh dear, do you already have points?


----------



## magpie (Aug 13, 2007)

Yep! Was due to have a clear licence this Sept.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

So a totting up ban looming?


----------



## Balddee2 (Feb 14, 2010)

I do find some times I forget they are there in stop start traffic. there have been a couple of occasions on the M62 where I've been going through a50mph zone in stop start traffic with no fear of ever getting near 50 then all of a sudden for whatever reason the road clears and everyone speeds up and then you realise you're doing over 50. Not been done as a result but had a few panics, yes totally my fault but with the stop start traffic it's easy to forget they're there as opposed to cursing through at a constant 50.

Also what's the rule with the overhead gantry variable speed cameras when they're not showing a speed. If it's 50, then it's 50 obv but if they're showing no speed or displaying the national speed limit sign are they set at 70 or not? Am always cautious but I see people going through at 90+, any views?


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

It's funny how the bridge and tunnel are technically a private road as they are owned by a company and you pay a toll for using it and speed limits apply to the queens highway I.e public roads


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Balddee2 said:


> I do find some times I forget they are there in stop start traffic. there have been a couple of occasions on the M62 where I've been going through a50mph zone in stop start traffic with no fear of ever getting near 50 then all of a sudden for whatever reason the road clears and everyone speeds up and then you realise you're doing over 50. Not been done as a result but had a few panics, yes totally my fault but with the stop start traffic it's easy to forget they're there as opposed to cursing through at a constant 50.
> 
> Also what's the rule with the overhead gantry variable speed cameras when they're not showing a speed. If it's 50, then it's 50 obv but if they're showing no speed or displaying the national speed limit sign are they set at 70 or not? Am always cautious but I see people going through at 90+, any views?


As far as I know the proper ones you talk about when they are off, they are off! as they also display the national speed limit sign which you must obviously stay at 70 or under...


----------



## stevie5tapes (Aug 13, 2012)

The ones on the M62 still work when they are turned off. It was in the local paper recently, loads have been caught since the managed section of the M62 around Huddersfield started working.

http://www.examiner.co.uk/news/west-yorkshire-news/highways-chiefs-reveal-m62-cameras-6152759


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

stevie5tapes said:


> The ones on the M62 still work when they are turned off. It was in the local paper recently, loads have been caught since the managed section of the M62 around Huddersfield started working.
> 
> http://www.examiner.co.uk/news/west-yorkshire-news/highways-chiefs-reveal-m62-cameras-6152759


Cripes!

I know the ones on the M42 are off when they are off....I guess now we are not going to know which ones are or aren't and even those that are currently 'Off' might one day be turned on without anybody knowing.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

guess i must be getting old and sensible but i try and adhere to most speed limits, as a couple have already said, cruise control is great for this especially in 30 limits where it is so easy to creep over without realising.......


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

M1 round Luton area are similar, iv noticed there is now a new camera installed on some gantrys, they are installed on the left uprights two small boxes. Iv been traveling down at national speed limit, someone goes past a lot faster and big flash goes off. So no direct proof but not worth the risk


----------

